# Speedotron Black Line ?



## DeadEye (Jun 28, 2008)

Well I got pack and 102A quad head, what do I need to get a soft box on it?
Speedring and whatever box?


----------



## craig (Jun 28, 2008)

I have an old Speedo 2400 Black Line. I think it will because the mounts I have are threaded. In all honesty I have no idea. Have you contacted Speedo. 

Big up on the Speedotron. Photographers brag about cameras and lenses. For me it really comes down to how many watt seconds you are throwing down. I could go on for hours about it.

Love & Bass


----------



## DeadEye (Jun 28, 2008)

craig said:


> I have an old Speedo 2400 Black Line. I think it will because the mounts I have are threaded. In all honesty I have no idea. Have you contacted Speedo.
> 
> Big up on the Speedotron. Photographers brag about cameras and lenses. For me it really comes down to how many watt seconds you are throwing down. I could go on for hours about it.
> 
> Love & Bass




  Opps  Just did an edit wile you were posting Craig.  Got a deal on an old 2403a and a 102a quad.  Trying to cobble together a big ole softbox.  Any ideas were to go next?


----------

